# Dry Fruits....



## nkira (May 18, 2009)

I love dry fruits & I keep it in moderation, Dried Figs, Almonds, Raisins, Cashews, Walnuts is what mostly I favor. (All dry fruit intake is fitday'ed to keep check on macros)

Also they are handy n healthy snacks when one is on the move....

I prefer non-salted / non-caramelized variety.

Post your thoughts people.


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

Watch it with dried fruit. There is a LOT of sugar concentrated in a very small volume of food, and just like fresh fruit, about half of that sugar is fructose. That's fine, a little won't kill you, but watch it.


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2009)

So true! But, I love them also. I always buy the large bag at Costco, with Raisins, Bing Cherries, kiwi,Strawberries, Apple, Mango, Pineapple pear Walnuts and Almonds. Freakin delicious!


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

Think of them as candy with a few health benefits.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 18, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> So true! But, I love them also. I always buy the large bag at Costco, with Raisins, Bing Cherries, kiwi,Strawberries, Apple, Mango, Pineapple pear Walnuts and Almonds. Freakin delicious!



You had my mouth watering, I need to stop it with this and cranberry juice. I'm starting to think I have an addicting personality.


----------



## IronAddict (May 18, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> You had my mouth watering, I need to stop it with this and cranberry juice. I'm starting to think I have an addicting personality.



Oh buddy, it could be worse though, right?

Cause Cranberry juice & Vodka go together like peas & Carrots.

As long as we don't let that addictive personality drive us to being destructive were all good.


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

Why in the world you eat dried apple, mango, pineapple n pear? The whole natural variety is much better!!

I have like 3 boxes of Alphanso Mangoes.....amazing taste!!! Ever tried mango milk shake with real fresh mango pulp?......ahaaaa!!! Mouth watering!!




IronAddict said:


> So true! But, I love them also. I always buy the large bag at Costco, with Raisins, Bing Cherries, kiwi,Strawberries, Apple, Mango, Pineapple pear Walnuts and Almonds. Freakin delicious!


----------



## IronAddict (May 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> Why in the world you eat dried apple, mango, pineapple n pear? The whole natural variety is much better!!
> 
> I have like 3 boxes of Alphanso Mangoes.....amazing taste!!! Ever tried mango milk shake with real fresh mango pulp?......ahaaaa!!! Mouth watering!!



For variety and because they're good! Sure fresh fruit is better for you, but when you're watching a movie or a sporting event it's way better than munching junk.


----------



## T_man (May 19, 2009)

nkira said:


> Why in the world you eat dried apple, mango, pineapple n pear? The whole natural variety is much better!!
> 
> I have like 3 boxes of Alphanso Mangoes.....amazing taste!!! Ever tried mango milk shake with real fresh mango pulp?......ahaaaa!!! Mouth watering!!



 GIVE ME SOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## P-funk (May 19, 2009)

I am a huge fan of dried fruit.  I love that stuff.

Anyway, another snack besides dried fruit/trail mix is beef jerky.

patrick


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

With pleasure........come visit India 




T_man said:


> GIVE ME SOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nkira (May 19, 2009)

I Agree!!




IronAddict said:


> For variety and because they're good! Sure fresh fruit is better for you, but when you're watching a movie or a sporting event it's way better than munching junk.


----------

